# Black Piranha?



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I have had a Black Piranha since Jan. 18, 2003. I bought it for $9.99 at Pet Supplies Plus in Toledo, OH (I live in Michigan) when it was about the size of a quarter. I've seen several other species of piranha that look similar to the piranha that I own when they are young juvenilles. I have pictures of my piranha and I would like someone to verify that it is indeed a Black Piranha. I will e-mail the photograph. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Just post it here. Probably get more help that way.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

yes please post the picture right here :smile:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

*waiting for pix*


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to What Species is my piranha..... and still waiting for pic. :smile:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Here is a picture.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Well it looks like a Red Bellie to me.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Certainly a Pygocentrus.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think it is a red belly piranha and not the "black piranha" you were sold.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

congratulations you have a red belly.

Joe


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

100% Pygo
99.9% Natt.!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sorry to break it to you also, man. Your so-called "black piranah" has the shape and look of a PYGO.. more so of a red belly.

Try and return it. Also raise hell to 'em for playing with your emotions and selling you a false product!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Here is Jesse's "new" Black Piranha. I am still sorry to say this looks like a Spilo CF to me and not a Rhombeus.







I could be wrong though as we need a better picture with more light.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Xenon Posted on Mar 28 2003, 01:45 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Here is Jesse's "new" Black Piranha. I am still sorry to say this looks like a Spilo CF to me


Agree.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yea that P looks like Spilo CF.


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

> I bought it for $9.99 at Pet Supplies Plus in Toledo, OH (I live in Michigan) when it was about the size of a quarter


 That place sucks as far as fish being ID'd properly.

A while ago when I was bored and went looking around, their store on Alexis had Spilo CF's labeled as rhoms they even had a pretty good sized spilo cf labeled as a rhom right next to a rhom that was labeled correctly,the dude working there even tried to sell me the spilo as a "rare red black piranha"







and their store on Talmadge had baby gold spilos labeled as rhoms right next to a tank (compartment in their setups) of "gold piranhas"(spilos) mixed with redbellies they swore "will get along fine".

at least it's a nice looking spilo cf and not bad for $9.99


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> the dude working there even tried to sell me the spilo as a "rare red black piranha"


 This is fairly accurate description, since in portions of Brazil the S. spilopleura CF is known as _a black pirana._



> and their store on Talmadge had baby gold spilos labeled as rhoms right next to a tank (compartment in their setups) of "gold piranhas"(spilos) mixed with redbellies they swore "will get along fine".


 Argueably an often stated opinion based on people's perceptions of what they read, see, and get from wholesale dealers. Sometimes, its better that you be knowledgeable and not worry about the dealer that will eventually establish their own reputation.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yea $9.99 is cheap for a Spilo CF. I paid more than that for my little guy. They are great fish though.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

nice red


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

WTF







this thread is almost two years old, please don't bring back old ass threads


----------

